# Skin for chocolate and blue Oberons



## Jayniepanda (Feb 5, 2011)

I still don't have my Kindle yet, but my husband has just said "go ahead and get both of them", so I'm getting the chocolate Tree of Life and blue Da Vinci.  Very excited 
My problem now is which skin??  I'm a little nervous, since there is so much debate over the blue colour, but the DecalGirl promo ends tonight.  So, for all you Kindle experts and afficionados out there, do you have any suggestions?  I know that everyone's taste is different, but ideas are always welcome, can often give you suggestions you would not have considered, and besides, I love looking at all your pics 
I am also considering a custom skin with the help of a Kindle Board's member, but have not progressed beyond the "I think I might want....." point.
Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a gorgeous skin called Venezia.. it has blue and brown in it

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50111


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Here are a couple that might work:
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50496
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/51701
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50213


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

Here's a few more:

Nadir: http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50193
Sunset Flowers: http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50136


----------



## Jayniepanda (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  I would have never considered any of these, but some nice options.
I appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Disarray


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

I recommend Quest. It's like an old page in an old book (perfect for an Oberon!)!


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a chocolate Tree of Life, too. I chose DecalGirl Before the Storm. I also like many of the other skins by the same designer. The Quest is nice, especially for a traveler.


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

Let us know what you ended up choosing. I was looking through them again today (just because I love to window shop!) and thought this one would look great with your blue cover. It has so many different shades of blue that it will probably go with whatever shade you end up getting!

Sea Horse: http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50150


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

sleepy6553 said:


> Let us know what you ended up choosing. I was looking through them again today (just because I love to window shop!) and thought this one would look great with your blue cover. It has so many different shades of blue that it will probably go with whatever shade you end up getting!
> 
> Sea Horse: http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50150


Sea Horse is gorgeous.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Another skin that looks good with a wide variety of covers is Bookshelf, by Gelaskins:

http://www.gelaskins.com/store/skins/ipad_and_ereaders/Kindle_3/Bookshelf









I have it on my iPad, which is in a Saddle Tree of Life Oberon cover.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow!  So pretty!


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

This might be nice with blues and saddle:



This is the one I chose to go with my chocolate Tree of Life:


----------



## neharana (Feb 21, 2011)

I have kindle and it have no any skin on it to prevent it from scratches and any other sort of damage.Please recommend me cool and amazing skins.

http://www.decalskins.com/


----------



## Jayniepanda (Feb 5, 2011)

Many thanks to everyone who weighed in with some lovely suggestions.

I ended up designing my own skin, using a piece of artwork from a Canadian Tolkien artist, Ted Nasmith.  He very graciously gave me permission to use one of his copyrighted pictures.
It's ordered already, so should be here this week 
Now for the actual Kindle and Oberon covers 

I'll try to load photos once the whole kit and kaboodle has arrived.

Cheers!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Jayniepanda said:


> Many thanks to everyone who weighed in with some lovely suggestions.
> 
> I ended up designing my own skin, using a piece of artwork from a Canadian Tolkien artist, Ted Nasmith. He very graciously gave me permission to use one of his copyrighted pictures.
> It's ordered already, so should be here this week
> ...


What company did you go with for designing your own skin? I am thinking of doing this.


----------



## Jayniepanda (Feb 5, 2011)

I used GelaSkins, mostly because I am in Canada and so are they.
I did check out DecalGirl, but could not find their DIY template.
SkinIt.com also has a very user-friendly DIY template.

It's fun to design your own - at least then you have something unique.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Mayfire, what are the design names of those 2 skins you showed and what is the name of the company who makes them?  Very very cool!

I'm looking for a skin that will look classy in a black Noreve case.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Got your PM, spotsmom, and sent a reply. Just click on the skin pictures and your browser will take you to the product pages. Just in case it doesn't work for you, the top one is called _Airlines_ and the bottom is _Before the Storm_, both made by DecalGirl. I ordered my _Before the Storm _ directly from the DecalGirl website, but you can also order them through Amazon. I like the one I have, but that _Airlines _ is calling me. That midnight blue is really nice.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

mayfire - that last one you shared is really pretty


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

It certainly is! That _Before the Storm _ is very nice with my chocolate Oberon Tree of Life. The designer's name is Iveta Abolina and she has quite a few similar ones on DecalGirl. _Nightplay_, _Midnight_, and _Sonnet _ are very pretty.


----------



## Jayniepanda (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi mayfire - how do you like your chocolate Tree of Life?  That's one I am planning to order tomorrow 
Does the design stand out - can you see the detail in the embossing?  I'm still waffling between that and the saddle, but the chocolate seems richer and more neutral, somehow.
Do you have a pic you can post?
Thanx - getting very excited now......a few more hours to go before I hit the order button.  Darn those credit card cut off dates!  LOL.


----------



## Jayniepanda (Feb 5, 2011)

Everything's arrived!  I posted pics on the large Oberon picture thread (page 112).  
I'm REALLY pleased with how it all turned out.
Thanks again to everyone who weighed in with helpful suggestions


----------

